# MBP 15" vers Ipad Air



## chacha95 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir, le macbookpro 15" de ma mère a la carte graphique qui a lâchée il y a tout juste un mois...
Je souhaite lui offrir un Ipad Air en remplacement. Pensez-vous que ce soit un bon choix ? Je précise que l'utilisation reste très classique (surf, mails, vidéos sur youtube, etc...)

Merci.


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2014)

les 2 sont totalement differents, 

on ne fait pas ce que l'on fait sur un MBP15", sur un Ipad Air...

si ta mère était habitué à son MBP 15", pourquoi ne pas envisager un chgt de Carte mère?
quelle reference a ce MBP? (quelle génération? quel âge?...)

Maintenant ce que tu préconises comme utilisation est parfaitement en adequation avec un Ipad


----------



## chacha95 (1 Novembre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> les 2 sont totalement differents,
> on ne fait pas ce que l'on fait sur un MBP15", sur un Ipad Air...


Vue ce qu'elle fait avec, un MBP 15" est clairement "too much"..



dainfamous a dit:


> si ta mère était habitué à son MBP 15", pourquoi ne pas envisager un chgt de Carte mère?
> quelle reference a ce MBP? (quelle génération? quel âge?...)


Le produit est considéré comme obsolète par Apple (ils ne fournissent plus les pièces). Par ailleurs, il fait partie d'une série défectueuse.. Il s'agit du MBP 2008 (Core 2 duo 2,2 Ghz, 2 Go RAM, VRAM 128 Go)



dainfamous a dit:


> Maintenant ce que tu préconises comme utilisation est parfaitement en adequation avec un Ipad


D'où le choix d'un Ipad, qui me semble plus adapté


----------



## Pharmatrix (3 Novembre 2014)

Je ne te conseille pas l'iPad. Il est très agréable à utiliser mais ne se suffit pas à lui même. Il faut obligatoirement que ta mère aie un Mac pour les synchro, pour sauvegarder ses données sur un disque dur et pour le travail.


----------



## adixya (3 Novembre 2014)

Elle ne pourra pas mettre de musiques sans passer par un Mac ou Pc et iTunes, sauf à tout acheter sur le store...
Pour les sauvegardes, iCloud fait ça très bien aujourd'hui, même mieux que iTunes entre nous, c'est tellement plus rapide...

Sinon pour mettre des fichiers extérieurs comme des vidéos ou des ebooks c'est pareil, il faut un ordinateur de référence, sauf à tout acheter sur l'iTunes Store. L'iPad n'est pas encore complètement autonome par rapport à une machine de référence, même si bien plus qu'à une certaine époque pre-icloud...


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2014)

il a bien indiqué que l'utilisation qui allait être faite était purement basique (surf, email etc etc) en aucun cas il n'a parlé de travail à faire!


----------



## kasimodem (3 Novembre 2014)

C'est faisable oui pour juste surfer et mailer. Suffit de configurer un compte iCloud et la sauvegarde des infos de l'iPad se fera sur les 5 Go gratuits, donc même en cas de problème, il est restaurable en ligne.

Les quelques limitations possibles :
- Surf sur des sites avec Flash ou Java, dans ce cas obligé de télécharger l'appli dédiée si elle existe
- Mails avec des grosses pièces jointes, éviter un compte POP mais plutot privilégier de l'Exchange ou IMAP (compte iCloud ou compte Google via appli GMail dédiée)
- Impossibilité d'imprimer (des photos reçues par mail par exemple), sauf à avoir une imprimante récente compatible Airplay
- Adaptation à un clavier tactile plutot que physique
- Pas de souris (ça peut dérouter certains)
- Pas de prise de controle à distance pour dépanner si bloqué
- Pas de communication avec d'autres appareils (carte mémoire d'un appareil photo par exemple, il faudra trouver une autre solution de stockage ou la convaincre de prendre ses photos avec l'iPad)


----------



## Yaya31832 (3 Novembre 2014)

Pour le prix d'un MacBook Pro, tu peux peut-être prendre un Mac air premier prix avec un iPad Air en plus (pour un prix +/- équivalent...? ).


----------



## Optimistic2 (3 Novembre 2014)

Personnellement, je ne connecte mon iPad à mon Mac que très rarement, essentiellement pour faire une sauvegarde de temps en temps.

Avec des apps comme Documents by Readdle, AcePlayer... et un disque dur wifi ou un boîtier sur-lequel on peut y mettre une clé USB, une carte SD, comme le Macally WifiSD, on peut lire et télécharger des films, des photos, de la musique, des PDF...
C'est très pratique et ça augmente par la même occasion la mémoire limitée de l'iPad.

Ce qui n'empêche pas d'avoir au préalable un support sur lequel se trouvent ces fichiers, et donc un ordi pour la plupart...


----------



## chacha95 (3 Novembre 2014)

Merci de vos retours. Ma mère stocke quasiment aucune données sur son portable (mis à part quelques photos) Elle n'a pas d'imprimante, ne travaille jamais avec, n'a aucune musiques stockées dessus. Elle utilisait couramment son MBP pour lire les journaux quotidiens (versions web), et streamer de temps en temps quelques vidéos + lecture et envois de mails, point barre. Vue son utilisation très sommaire d'un ordinateur, l'achat d'un iPad Air me semble bien plus indiqué...


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2014)

chacha95 a dit:


> Vue son utilisation très sommaire d'un ordinateur, l'achat d'un iPad Air me semble bien plus indiqué...



+1 je pense pareil!


----------



## adixya (3 Novembre 2014)

Ah oui dans ce cas effectivement, l'iPad est plus qu'indiqué !
Elle sera enchantée. Pour ces usages l'iPad est la meilleure des tablettes.


----------



## Pharmatrix (4 Novembre 2014)

L'iPad air 2 est bon mais le MacBook Pro est indispensable si elle n'a pas d'autres machines. Un MacBook Pro dans 3 ans n'aura pas perdu beaucoup de sa valeur, sera encore assez puissant pour supporter les mises à jour alors que l'iPad air 2 dans 3 ans sera à la ramasse, quand iOS aura été updaté 3 fois, avec besoin de 4Go de Ram pour le multifenetrage et que la batterie aura fait bcp de cycles (le MacBook Pro est en outre plus résistant, il est fait pour travailler en condition pro, sur des chantiers etc... Ses composants sont soudés très solidement et son écran plus résistant.)
Le problème de l'iPad, c'est sa durée de vie. Il perd très vite son côté rapide avec les mises à jour. Je pense que tu devrais à la limite attendre le ipad pro qui acceptera peut être enfin de ne pas dépendre d'iTunes sur Mac pour transférer des fichiers et permettre de faire plusieurs choses en même temps (télécharger un film en écoutant de la musique et en lisant un journal...)
L'iPad air 2 a en revanche l'avantage de ne pas être cher, pour le prix d'un MacBook tu pourra presque renouveler l'iPad deux fois en revendant le vieux 
Perso le seul truc qui m'oblige à synchroniser avec iTunes Mac c'est ma musique. La majorité provient de mes fichiers mp3. Mais peut être qu'avec un abonnement Spotify cela ne me gênerait plus...


----------



## adixya (4 Novembre 2014)

Pour l'obsolescence de l'iPad ce n'est pas faux du tout.
Mais on n'est pas non plus obligé de suivre le rythme des maj.


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2014)

Vu l'utilisation prévue, un iPad me semble tout indiqué. 

Par contre, en plus de ce qu'a signalé kasimodem, je préconiserais l'achat d'un modèle avec pas mal de mémoire afin qu'elle puisse n&#8217;enregistrer ses photos sans soucis. En effet, comme elle n'aura plus d'ordinateurs complémentaires, elle pourra être tenté par sauver pas mal de choses de ses mails ou d'internet. Ça sature vite.

Ensuite, je préconise l'utilisation d'iCloud pour les fichiers créés dans page ou autre et peut être Dropbox pour certains échanges, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.

Sinon, c'est une excellente idée et cela devrait lui simplifier la vie.


----------



## chacha95 (4 Novembre 2014)

Pharmatrix a dit:


> le MacBook Pro est en outre plus résistant, il est fait pour travailler en condition pro, sur des chantiers etc... Ses composants sont soudés très solidement et son écran plus résistant.


Ma mère n'a absolument pas besoin d'un char d'assault pour affronter les mines


----------

